
Netflix to Offer Mac Video Streaming By End of Year - sant0sk1
http://www.macrumors.com/2008/10/02/netflix-to-offer-mac-video-streaming-by-end-of-year/
======
Gronumbulator
This and their recent deal with Starz may actually push me toward using their
streaming service. I just can't wait to see if it can be adapted to the
AppleTV.

